#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Is oxycontin available in the pharmacies?

## rawlins

Heard it aint bad.

----------


## 9999

It's great. But no it's not available 'on tap'. If they do even precribe it, it's not easy to get. But they let you bring them into the country with a script.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Heard it aint bad.


Heard it is quite additive.

Still got that nagging pain in your wallet mate?  :Smile:

----------


## superman

Here ya go. Enjoy.
*



			
				 <H1>Buy Oxycodone in Thailand
			
		

*


> The currency of *Thailand (TH)* is known as the *Baht (THB)*.
> 
> We *ship Oxycodone to Thailand* with USPS Regular Airmail (12-16 business days) or USPS Fast EMS (5-10 business days). The order will be delivered to you anywhere in Thailand in discreet package.
> 
> You can use our approximate currency calculator to *buy Oxycodone with Thailand currency - Baht.*
> 
> *Oxycodone 40mg - 10 pills* *THB 2.07*
> *Oxycodone 40mg - 30 pills* *THB 5.97*
> *Oxycodone 40mg - 60 pills**THB 10.47*
> ...


 Buy Oxycodone in Thailand, Buy Oxycodone, Order Oxycodone, Cheap Oxycodone, Oxycodone Online at Meds-Easy</H1>

----------


## taxexile

Street Terms for OxyContin

40 (a 40-milligram tablet)
80 (an 80-milligram tablet)
Blue
Hillbilly heroin
Kicker
Oxycotton

----------


## rawlins

I thought it was a libido booster.

----------


## rawlins

what is it added to LT?

Nagging pain in my wallet would benefit from a nasal blast of the love drug.

----------


## jizzybloke

> I thought it was a libido booster.


No mate, someone is winding you up!

----------


## 9999

> Here ya go. Enjoy.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 <H1>Buy Oxycodone in Thailand
> 			
> 		
> ...


Looks like they got their currency conversions backwards. $70 for 10 pills is pretty bloody expensive. 2.07 baht however, I could be sold at that price.

----------


## Fondles

Rawlins, I have purchased them from the pharma at foodland (once), first time I asked for them he pulled a strip from his pocket, next time I asked I got a blank stare with words mumbled to the effect of "No Hab", have not asked since.

----------


## Don Ho

> Here ya go. Enjoy.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 <H1>Buy Oxycodone in Thailand
> 			
> 		
> ...


This is good.  If you are looking for it in a Thai pharmacy it's a good idea to know the generic name as well as a few brand names.  Otherwise the Thai pharmacist may, probably, won't know what you are talking about.

----------


## 9999

I got a dodgy pharmacist that sells me what he can get and says he can't order oxy.

----------


## RickThai

It's a narcotic painkiller, makes you happy but you are groggy and don't feel that great the next day.  I got a dozen or so left over from when I was sick.  They are very addictive.  If you just want to brighten up your mood, try tramodol, they aren't as addictive, and don't leave you feeling too bad the next day.

Just remember any painkiller taken regularly is addictive and gives you a "high" of dimininshing returns.  You would be better to generate the happiness within yourself.  It's absolutely free and no one can ever take it away from you!

Beats any and all drugs, booze, etc.

RickThai

----------


## clueless

?????????????  why rawlins  ????????????

----------


## rawlins

^ because I saw an article in a newspaper about it claiming that it boosts your libido.

See the link:
Not to be sniffed at: Hormone spray can boost men

And it appears that I got the name wrong of the stuff... It should have been *oxytocin*. Oxytocin is a hormone spray that they are marketing as the new viagra (might be useful for yourself clueless...)

So the stuff I was meant to ask about has nothing to do with oxycontin... 

???????????   * OK Clueless*     ???????????????

----------


## rawlins

Not Oxycontin, as I mistakenly asked earlier but *OXYTOCIN*. They are claiming it could be the new viagra.

Is this available in the Thai pharmacies?

Not that I would need it of course... It's for a mate... :Smile: 

Oxytocin: could the 'trust hormone' rebond our troubled world? | Science | The Observer

_man has oxytocin, too, making him loving, affectionate, sympathetic and  loved up. In fact, in men, the effects of oxytocin go a bit further than  women. In addition to all the “cuddle” effects, a case report in the  Journal of Sexual Medicine shows it boosts men’s sexual performance too.  Doctors from the University of California discovered a potential new  use for the hormone oxytocin — to increase male sexual function._

----------


## Bazzy

Also used to induce labour in pregnant women who are overdue - administered via a drip. When you orgasm you produce it naturally. Why fuck with it?

----------


## superman

*OXYTOCIN is an abortion drug. Abortion is illegal in Thailand, so there's a good chance the drug is illegal other than for genuine abortion cases due to medical reasons.*

----------


## peterpan

jesus Rawlins. I was older than you when I first came to live in Thailand 20 yrs ago and all I needed in life was a brick to weigh my cock down.

----------


## rawlins

^ But it seems to have a lot more to it than viagra or cialis (which in my young virile state obviuosly just induce priapism.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

What relationship couldn't be helped by a bit of the following? :

 - Sexual arousal
 - Bonding
 - increase feelings of love, empathy, and connection to others
 - Romantic Attachment

All available via an oxytocin nasal spray. 

From Wiki:


> _Oxytocin evokes feelings of contentment, reductions in anxiety, and feelings of calmness and security around the mate.[21]  Many studies have already shown a correlation of oxytocin with human  bonding, increases in trust, and decreases in fear. One study confirmed  that there is a positive correlation between oxytocin plasma levels and  an anxiety scale measuring the adult romantic attachment.[22]  This suggests that oxytocin may be important for the inhibition of  brain regions that are associated with behavioral control, fear, and  anxiety, thus allowing orgasm to occur._


I think too much of it might turn you into a woman though.

Group hug anybody?

----------


## terry57

Ya don't need Viagra mate, you need a woman that turns you on.

----------


## terry57

Anyway, I was on those Oxycontin when my wisdom teeth decided  to start playing up.

No big deal really,  I was mixing them up with beer and other pain killers for extra kick.

Must try harder.   :Smile:

----------


## RickThai

> I thought it was a libido booster.


Just a strong painkiller that can make you feel good but makes you feel groggy the next day.  Highly addictive.  Stay away from it, unless you need it for pain.  It ain't nothing to play with.

----------


## RickThai

Just read the entire thread.  Different drug.  As far as increaseing intimacy, perhaps you should work on healing your citta (heart-mind)  instead of trying to chemically fix it.

----------


## raycarey

> Anyway, I was on those Oxycontin when my wisdom teeth decided to start playing up.  No big deal really, I was mixing them up with beer and other pain killers for extra kick.


my understanding is that oxycontin is time released.  so in order to get the 'high' the pills must be smashed and then ingested...or maybe you have to snort it.

too bad rush limbaugh isn't a TD member because we could get confirmation from him.

----------


## supervape

Just to let everyone know I own the MIMS Thailand and have many doctor friends in Bangkok... Oxycontin is NOT available in Thailand.. the ONLY opiates they have and use is MS Contin (Morphine Sulfate) and Fentnyl patches and what they call Pithidine which is Demerol but thats only had in the hospital as it is an injection,, they stopped selling tylenol with Codeine back several years ago,,, I lived there for 8 years and did my fair share of looking for things and I will tell you that Oxy cannot be had! You can get Tramadol OTC but thats not a real opiate,, so whoever above said they got it at Foodland is sadly wrong.. Because it is the Golden Triangle they do not have many opiate pain meds to begin with as they see it as making more of a problem,, no vic's percs or anything of the sort and 2-7 baht a  pill? right, that is less than 25 cents USD each.. lol :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bangyai

> ^ because I saw an article in a newspaper about it claiming that it boosts your libido.


So who did you have in mind as the recipient , you or your beloved ? 

 ::chitown::

----------


## rawlins

Nice to have had the oxycontin debate but as already stated earlier in the thread I meant to type oxytocin.... Which is different and supposedly a harmless libido booster available as a nasal spray.

^ Bangyai.... I suppose I would have had a blast myself, persuaded the missus to try it and also taken it out and given it to every blart I was coming into contact with. Nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.

----------


## misskit

Every time I read this thread title, I giggle. I just imagine walking into a pharmacy and buying OxyContin over the counter. So easy.

If that were so, I think I would develop a habit.  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> Nice to have had the oxycontin debate but as already stated earlier in the thread I meant to type oxytocin.... Which is different and supposedly a harmless libido booster available as a nasal spray.
> 
> ^ Bangyai.... I suppose I would have had a blast myself, persuaded the missus to try it and also taken it out and given it to every blart I was coming into contact with. Nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.


Good plan. If it pans out give a full report. Think its time to start slipping Ms Bangyai a micky in her horlicks.

----------


## wackyjacky

> Just to let everyone know I own the MIMS Thailand and have many doctor friends in Bangkok... Oxycontin is NOT available in Thailand.. the ONLY opiates they have and use is MS Contin (Morphine Sulfate) and Fentnyl patches and what they call Pithidine which is Demerol but thats only had in the hospital as it is an injection,, they stopped selling tylenol with Codeine back several years ago,,, I lived there for 8 years and did my fair share of looking for things and I will tell you that Oxy cannot be had! You can get Tramadol OTC but thats not a real opiate,, so whoever above said they got it at Foodland is sadly wrong.. Because it is the Golden Triangle they do not have many opiate pain meds to begin with as they see it as making more of a problem,, no vic's percs or anything of the sort and 2-7 baht a  pill? right, that is less than 25 cents USD each.. lol


I always though that was the case, but there's a couple pharmacies I know that will sell me the little tan 20 mg codeine barrels, 30mg Paracetamol tablets, & damn near anything else. No Oxy though. Stay away from that shit. It's too strong ! The 80s kill 1000s in the US every year. I used to have to go to PP for my hangover medicine. Which pharmacies - sorry I ain't squealing. I'd like to try some of the other Oxy - the effects sound like Ecstasy.

----------


## alitongkat

oxytocin is what they found the autists are missing?

its anti-shy-medication... anti-anxiety...?

----------


## DrAndy

> 30mg Paracetamol tablets


gosh....

----------


## 9999

> es they have and use is MS Contin (Morphine Sulfate) and Fentnyl patches and what they call Pithidine which is Demerol but thats only had in the hospital as it is an injection,, they stopped selling tylenol with Codeine back several years ago,,,


Complete bullshit. They sell me 15mg codeine / 300mg paracetamol otc and prescribe it as part of the motorbike smash package.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by rawlins
> 
> Heard it aint bad.
> 
> 
> Heard it is quite additive.
> 
> Still got that nagging pain in your wallet mate?


addiction is for idiots. Ive done it all and not been addicted 

Sucks that Oxy aint available but im fine with Valium

----------


## socal

> I got a dodgy pharmacist that sells me what he can get and says he can't order oxy.


My mate searched the place high and low for oxy on our first trip. No luck

----------


## 9999

no need for oxy when opium is on tap  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Little Chuchok

oxytocin is only used intravenously or by nasal spray.

If taken orally, your gastric system destroys it.It is *not* oxycontin.

Some people call it the new viagra or the love hormone.

Apparently it makes you trust and love somebody a little more and tends to increase your social skills.People with Autism have very low oxytocin levels, so they hope that this hormone will be able to help them.

----------


## Sumbitch

> If you just want to brighten up your mood, try tramodol, they aren't as addictive, and don't leave you feeling too bad the next day.


I agree. I'm a recreational druggie but I do have a disease (osteoarthritis) for which I can get a valid codeine script for pain, which I take as prescribed. But on weekends, i take quite a bit of tramadol all day. It's true, you build up a tolerance but if you wait a week, the effects don't diminish (although, you prolly will up the dose from the initial one you took). But I feel great the day after, even if I don't sleep the night before (it' a bit more speedy than codeine) but, otherwise, it relieves pain and makes me feel pretty good.

----------


## Sumbitch

> 30mg Paracetamol tablets


Paracetamol is simply Tylenol. Tylenol with codeine, as mentioned above, is no longer available in Thailand. And without a script, you can't get codeine either.

----------


## 9999

They still have strips of the 15mg codeine / 325mg para at my local dodgy pharmacy.

----------


## Sumbitch

> They still have strips of the 15mg codeine / 325mg para at my local dodgy pharmacy.


Don't think I'd trust that guy. If you buy from him try to match up the engravings/shape/type (capsule, tablet) and see if you can find a match online.

----------


## 9999

I'd trust this guy over an online joint, they are real, made in Thailand but its still codeine

----------


## Sumbitch

What's the name? Does it come from a jar or in a strip? I've bought valium out of the jar and I verified the engravings seemed to indicate a 10 mg tablet from an Indian pharmaceutical. Even so, they don't match the potency I get from a doctor's script.

----------


## bsnub

Had a friend who got hooked on oxy wound up a heroin junkie.

----------


## 9999

> What's the name? Does it come from a jar or in a strip? I've bought valium out of the jar and I verified the engravings seemed to indicate a 10 mg tablet from an Indian pharmaceutical. Even so, they don't match the potency I get from a doctor's script.


Forget the name its a Chain shop but they are just loose with selling prescription stuff, you can still get codeine/para pills prescribed. Forget the brand name they are in a foil strip and yeah they don't seem very potent compared to panedeines back home but you can use the water extraction method to get a good dose without killing your liver or yeah just go and get a bag of H probably easier 

 :spam2:

----------


## Sumbitch

> Forget the name its a Chain shop but they are just loose with selling prescription stuff, you can still get codeine/para pills prescribed. Forget the brand name they are in a foil strip and yeah they don't seem very potent compared to panedeines back home but you can use the water extraction method to get a good dose without killing your liver or yeah just go and get a bag of H probably easier


Not worth the trouble. Likesay, I get just as good a high from OTC tramadol as from codeine.   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Does anyone have a recommended online supplier of drugs
The one I used to use lost their credit card facility/ability for some reason

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> Forget the name its a Chain shop but they are just loose with selling prescription stuff, you can still get codeine/para pills prescribed. Forget the brand name they are in a foil strip and yeah they don't seem very potent compared to panedeines back home but you can use the water extraction method to get a good dose without killing your liver or yeah just go and get a bag of H probably easier 
> 
> 
> Not worth the trouble. Likesay, I get just as good a high from OTC tramadol as from codeine.


Remember WJ, everybody is different with regard to reacting to drugs. Tramadol seems to do little for me when it comes to feeling euphoric. Codeine also does little except for very high doses.

I have read some very interesting comments on this thread, especially using oxytocin to increase libido.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I have read some very interesting comments on this thread, especially using oxytocin to increase libido.


I have never taken oxy but if it's similar to codeine and tramadol in that it can be harder to pee, I imagine that might also extend an orgasm (also documented on erowid.org, I think).

----------


## Sumbitch

> Tramadol seems to do little for me when it comes to feeling euphoric. Codeine also does little except for very high doses.


I feel much the same way about them. But they're the way I would like to feel normally. I'm much more active and feel much happier about doing the things I  do normally. There is a bit of stumbling here and there although I have run 10k on a treadmill in an hour. I guess it's the manic-depressive in me.

----------

